# $500 Steves Lures Open bounty-May 21st



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

$500 bounty in May 21st GRS/RIPTIDE Steve's Lures Open. Heaviest redfish caught on one of Steves Lures will take the CASH. It must be caught on one of Steve Browns collection --the Broken Back, the Bug Eye or the Rattle flap. His lures can be purchased at the Wednesday capt meeting at Gulf Coast Complete in Kemah.

Last event on a flooding weekend paid 11 places in The GALV REDFISH div. & 4 places in the RIPTIDE div.
Weigh in at Topwater Grill.

www.specktourney.com


----------

